# Ode to what?



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

Beethoven's 9th was originally titled 'Ode to Freedom'; inspired by Schiller so I believe. However, according to John Suchet; _'The Last Master' _Vol. 1. the title was changed to 'Ode to Joy' by the American conductor, Leonard Bernstein for his Berlin concert, December 1989. Can anyone throw any light on this please? I personally prefer Ode to Freedom.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Actually I think you have the story backwards. I believe that it was originally called "Ode To Joy" based on Schiller's poem of the same name. When the Berlin wall came down Leonard Bernstein agreed to perform the 9th symphony in celebration to it and changed the word Freude "Joy" to Freiheit or "Freedom" in that performance. Copies of Bernstein's Ode to Freedom can be purchased on CD and I think also on DVD.

Kevin


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes, that's right. I actually have that CD. Bernstein takes it really, really slow; if I remember right that performance lasts 78 minutes.


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

michael walsh said:


> Beethoven's 9th was originally titled 'Ode to Freedom'; inspired by Schiller so I believe. However, according to John Suchet; _'The Last Master' _Vol. 1. the title was changed to 'Ode to Joy' by the American conductor, Leonard Bernstein for his Berlin concert, December 1989. Can anyone throw any light on this please? I personally prefer Ode to Freedom.


The original was Ode to joy

Bernstein changed it to freedom on that particular concert, because it was a concert to celebrate the fall of the Berlin wall.


----------



## P The D (Aug 25, 2009)

Michael, I am intrigued by your liking to title "Ode to Freedom" better than the original title. I quite like the title "Ode to Joy." I have a soft spot in my heart for joy, for some time it has been what I would chose as my favorite emotion.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

P The D said:


> I have a soft spot in my heart for joy, for some time it has been what I would chose as my favorite emotion.


 You're scaring me!!!


----------



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

I think both terms could be said to be powerful human emotions. I do not have a preference though as an EU nathional anthem ode to either seems a little misplaced. Europe is hardly Elysium and freedom is as elusive as ever.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

michael walsh said:


> I think both terms could be said to be powerful human emotions. I do not have a preference though as an EU nathional anthem ode to either seems a little misplaced. Europe is hardly Elysium and freedom is as elusive as ever.


For us here in the U.S. freedom is not elusive but I think the younger generations are no longer willing to pay the price to maintain it. We're selling the country down the pike faster than you can say... jack robinson.

Kevin


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

mueske said:


> The original was Ode to joy
> 
> Bernstein changed it to freedom on that particular concert, because it was a concert to celebrate the fall of the Berlin wall.


Here's what Bernstein says (in the sleeve notes):

"There seems to have been a conjecture that Schiller had written an alternate draft for the Ode 'An die Freude' entitled 'An die Freiheit.' Most scholars now say that this was probably no more than a hoax perpetrated by a 19th-century political figure named Friedrich Ludwig Jahn.

"But legend or not, I feel this is a heaven-sent moment to sing 'Freiheit' wherever the score indicates the word 'Freude.' If ever there was a historic time to take an academic risk in the name of human joy, this is it, and I am sure we have Beethoven's blessing.

"Es lebe die Freiheit!"

The orchestra (and vocalists) were specially assembled for the occasion, with members from the Soviet Union, Britain, France and both East and West Germany.

Since this is the recording I most familiar with, 'Freiheit' sounds more natural than 'Freude' but it's not a major issue since I don't speak German anyway.


----------



## jhooper3581 (Mar 15, 2009)

For the most of time during my lifetime, it was _Ode to Joy_, and I think this is the most used name around the world?


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I think 'joy' is probably used for every existing recording except that particular Bernstein one.


----------

